# tip taxidermist?



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

just was wondering if it is appropriate to tip your taxidermist when they get the mount complete? what do you all do?
thanks


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

HUNTorFISH said:


> just was wondering if it is appropriate to tip your taxidermist when they get the mount complete? what do you all do?
> thanks



At the price(s) they charge I see no need for a tip. I have had 4 bucks and 1 bass done over the years and have never tipped or even considered tipping.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I suppose if one felt compelled to tip then by all means do so but I don't think that they expect tipping and thus they have priced accordingly. I am not implying that they are overcharging but just that they are not considering it as a revenue whatsoever. Do you tip your mechanic, plumber, electrician, etc. I see that as somewhat the same.


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

i agree with you guys on it, and i haven't tipped in the past but was thinking about it and could see both ways. just wanted some other opinions on what you have done or do. thanks for the replies!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> . Do you tip your mechanic, plumber, electrician, etc.


i've given some of those a few tips,but i can't post them here

as for the taxidermist,i'm with the others.


----------



## BigBag (Jan 11, 2009)

Definately not, (if they want a tip, they will include it ) I have a buddy that is a taxidermist, He has never gotten nor expects a tip.... just payment in full


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

No Tip...At there prices they are charging there tip is included...A TIP to you is shop around for a good one that makes things look real...I have run into a few that I told them to keep the mount......Jim.....


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Is this your first time working with this taxidermist, and do you plan to request his services in the future? A tip now may well get your work done quicker in the future. Just food for thought. I do think for as much as you pay those guys, there's no way they'd expect a tip.


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

no this is not the first time working with this taxidermist, and his work is good enough that i will continue to use him. it had never crossed my mind in the past to tip, and then it hit me and i wasn't sure if i should have been tippin.


----------

